# big lump on her breast/teet.



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Sadie has a base ball sized lump on her chest under her nipple. i freaked when i saw it. i called the local vet and she said she would not look at her because she is a pit. so i called evry one and the only one i can find that will work on her or the closest any way is 100 miles away so i have an apointment for 2oclock tommorow. Please keep us in your prayers. i will let you know how it goes. Has any one ever had this type of thing on there dog? i recently changed her food so it could be that but i don't know. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I will keep ya'll in my prayers. That's just too sad that you have to travel that far to get someone to look at her.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thank you very much and yes it does suck but the only other vet closer wants 200 dollars just for the visit and they cause they are in a rich neighbor hood. and they are 50 miles away and booked up till wednessday.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

my foster dads dog just got put to sleep he was a very lumpy dog turns out he had cancer.throat cancer and some other cancer. the vet said the bigger harder bumps were just built up fat but guess not. maybe something bit her and she had a bad reaction? that sucks about the vets though. BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I hate to hear that about your dads dog! I hope its just a cyst or maybe a infection and not cancer. the vet I talked to said it will be easy to tell once I get there. thanks again for the well wishes


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I hate to hear that about your dads dog! I hope its just a cyst or maybe a infection and not cancer. the vet I talked to said it will be easy to tell once I get there. thanks again for the well wishes


eh the dog was very old ne ways and had very bad knees...hewould have died soon ne way. he lived a good life but in his old age he just couldnt manage very well. now he doesnt have to suffer. but the last week of his life was nothing but luxury. i hope your dog doesnt have cancer either. if you think its a cyst maybe you could put a warm cloth on it and see if it goes down or losens up.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Man, that's discrimination against pits.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think that's really ridiculous, about the local vet. who do you take your dogs to get their rabies and surgeries and whatnot usually? 

it could be a "fatty tumor", we get alot of those in my work and i GUESS they're not dangerous or anything, they're just lumps. it could really be anything at this point, i guess... how old is she?

i hope she will be fine!!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> i think that's really ridiculous, about the local vet. who do you take your dogs to get their rabies and surgeries and whatnot usually?


that is just crazy that a vet will deny service because of the breed!! maybe you should call back and fib and say you have a "lab mix"???

hopefully this is nothing serious. i recently took Nytro in for a large lump on his side. it was a good two inch diameter and it felt like an underfilled water balloon. turned out to be a seroma. he likely got it from rough housing with Boomer or Gracie. 
is the lump hard or soft?? hard it may be just a hematoma, soft it may just be a seroma.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok i was sitting on the floor petting her stomach and i felt something wet on my hand so when i looked there was clear liquid and some blood ans puss comming out of that nipple and so i put a rag on it and kinda milked it for a bit and all the swelling has gone down so i think its an infection in that breast. even though it went down she is still going to the vet tommorow. and thanks for all the support.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

blood and puss? big lump? sounds like staph.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

is sadie the dog who just had pups?


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Really sounds like mastitis and can be dangerous health wise. I'm glad you found a vet who will see her. Keep us posted.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

she never had pups its like she mis carried while i was gone or ate them or some thing. but all i know is the vet called and rescheduald for tommorow. i have her sitting by me with a warm wet cloth on it it hasn't came back up so im just hoping its simple to fix and painless.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

good luck to her!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thanks I hope all will be fine.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok so i took her in and it was already mostly gone so they gave her a shot of some antibiotic that starts with a c and i put heat pack on it for a couple of days. she is all good now like new. they said it was mild mamory infection.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Good I am glad she is ok


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Glad she is o.k.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thanks every one i'll tell her yall were thinking about her!!!


----------

